# What's nutmeg like?



## tanya (Feb 9, 2009)

I always here about it being a welcome addition to a lot of foods but not entirely sure what its like..

What sort of flavour would you say it adds and what would you use it on?


----------



## GB (Feb 9, 2009)

It is so hard to describe flavors. Nutmeg and cinnamon are similar (but completely different). I know that probably does not help much, but that is the closest I can come. Buy some and grate it yourself. Do not get the already ground stuff. It will last a very long time that way. It is not very expensive so get some at the store and try it. that will be the best way to answer your question.


----------



## mudbug (Feb 9, 2009)

Dang it, geebs.  I was hoping someone could describe the flavor of it.
tanya, it is a lovely spice used in fruit pies, esp apple pie.  I agree with geebs that you MUST buy the nuts and grate them - far, far better than the powdered stuff and a little goes a long way.  I also agree that it lasts a long time.  I bought a jar of them at an orchard a couple of years ago and still getting great flavor from the grated stuff.


----------



## mudbug (Feb 9, 2009)

p.s  a bit of grated nutmeg is also classic in one of the white sauces - help me out here people.....


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 9, 2009)

I buy both.  I buy the grated stuff for easy uses, pancakes, french toast, "I can't find my microplane" times.  In case no one has mentioned it, if you buy whole, you'll need a microplane or something similar to grate the whole nutmeg.  

I find nutmeg to be a woody aromatic flavor, I guess that's the best way I could describe it.  

Have you ever had Eggnog?  Nutmeg is usually the primary spice in it.


----------



## TheNoodleIncident (Feb 9, 2009)

> p.s a bit of grated nutmeg is also classic in one of the white sauces - help me out here people.....


 
Bechamel


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 9, 2009)

If you ever watch Rachael Ray I think nutmeg is her favorite ingredient.  She uses it in every cheese sauce she makes.


----------



## tanya (Feb 9, 2009)

HM ill have to have a look around for the seeds them, if not ill pick up some of the pre ground stuff. 

And yes I forked out 20quid for a microplane OUCH my minimal student budget hurt after that one. But god it does wonder for parmasan and to my fleshy fingers.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 9, 2009)

A microplane is a great investment.  You can use it on Parm, nutmeg, cinnamon, lemon or orange zest, it's great.  You definitely made a wise investment there.


----------



## gadzooks (Feb 9, 2009)

I have a nutmeg mill. Actually, two nutmeg mills. Identical. Thrift store finds. Great for espresso, latte, all those "girlie" coffee things. Pies and tarts, sauces.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 10, 2009)

GB said:


> It is so hard to describe flavors. Nutmeg and cinnamon are similar (but completely different)...


I wouldn't say that it is like cinnamon at all (in taste or texture), but I know what you are saying GB.  Cinnamon and nutmeg are often used together in recipes.  I mostly think of desserts when I think of nutmeg (pumpkin pie, etc.), but it is also essential in Swedish meatballs, and as someone said, it is good in white sauce.  It is also used in eggnog.  

Barbara


----------



## MostlyWater (Feb 10, 2009)

I use a mixture of cinnamon and ginger instead of nutmeg.  we don't care for the taste.  allspice either.


----------



## Jikoni (Feb 12, 2009)

Nutmeg is considered an aphrodisiac in my culture. I always remember being told that if you as a host is tired and want guests to leave your party and go home, serve them freshly roasted, crushed,and brewed arabica coffee with nutmeg. I never knew what it was all about my mum used to say, 'could you get us some coffee' and I remember it took time to make but the whole house smelled great while any of us were making is. Interestingly I drink coffee once or twice a year!, but I do make it when we have guests even though I don't drink coffee that much. I  love cooking with nutmeg when cooking minced meat or meatballs. It has a special scent.


----------



## DownByTheRiverSide (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi.  I am Nutt about Nutmeg !!  I use it a lot and wouldnt be without it.  I much prefer the whole that you grate  yourself, but have used the other in a pinch.  

As several have said, it is often in cakes and pies and other desserts.  Almost always it is in eggnog.  I use it in a lot of things, but in small amounts .... almost always in my roasts, and several other meat dishes, and in several vegetables.  Always, along with a bit of allspice, in my sweet potatoes.  Almost always use a hint of it in most anything that I have used orange in.  I sometimes use it in soups. 

I am one of those who thinks if you pick up that I have used it, in most applications, I will consider that I have used too much.  I much prefer you to ask WHAT did you put in there, not I see you put nutmeg in there.  

I liked the description that said it was sweet and woody.  It is not a lot sweet, just a bit.  It can be strong, so begin using it sparingly to see if you like it.  It is very similar to mace, except that I find mace to be stronger, and I prefer mace for certain uses, but with care they can be interchangeable.  The reason that they are so similar is that they are from the same plant, the mace being the outer and the nutmeg the center nut.


----------



## DownByTheRiverSide (Feb 12, 2009)

Additionally, it is excellent in anything with peaches in it .... always use it with peaches !!


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 12, 2009)

Callisto in NC said:


> If you ever watch Rachael Ray I think nutmeg is her favorite ingredient.  She uses it in every cheese sauce she makes.



She always puts some in cooked greens, too. Says her Italian grandpa Manny taught her that.


----------



## magic823 (Feb 12, 2009)

On french toast (along with cinnamon)! Yum.  Nutmeg, tastes like .....nutmeg. Nothing really like it. Love the smell (and taste) of it freshly grated. Good on snickerdoodles too.


----------



## dave the baker (Feb 12, 2009)

I love nutmeg in what I call "cake breads" - banana bread, butter pecan bread and on and on.  I use a "Magic Bullet" machine for grating it and for milling other spices (that's about all it's good for, their ads not withstanding).


----------



## Claire (Mar 2, 2009)

I find that nutmeg tastes like ... a nut!  Obvious traditional usage is on eggnog over the holidays.  But I have to say that I grew up with the pre-grated, spice shelf stuff at the grocery store, and the first time I grated my own it was a revelation.  I use a little mouli barrel grater (the same one I use for parm or similar hard cheese) and many people who buy the McCormick (or other brands, don't mean to criticize) pre grated are amazed at the flavor difference when you grate your own.  I don't find a similarity with cinnamon; however, I do find that many savory uses for cinnamon take well to an addition of nutmeg.  Greek and middle eastern foods are good in combination, especially in tomato sauces, casseroles, stews.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 2, 2009)

Nutmeg has a slightly sweet flavor that goes well with many foods.  It is very similar to the spice - mace, in flavor as it is the seed that lies under the husk that is ground into mace.  Think of a cake doughnut, and its predominant spice flavor.  Then think of eggnog, and its spice flavor.  Those two foods are flavored mostly with nutmeg, and a bit of vanilla, sweetened with sugar.

Nutmeg compliments everything from vanilla ice cream, to chocolate, to beef roast.  It is often used as a flavoring for pudings, cakes, quickbreads, fruit preperations such as apple pie/crisp/dumplings, peach cobbler, bannana cream pie, etc.  It can be mixed with cummin, coriander, ginger, and red pepper to make curry.

As others have said, purchase some, even the pre-grated stuff you buy in the spice rack and try it.  Add it to your french toast, waffle, or pancake batter.  Fry some bannanas in a bit of butter with brown sugar and nutmeg.  

Hope that helps.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## dave the baker (Mar 2, 2009)

As a suggestion: I received a "silver Bullet" machine as a gift some time ago.  It really doesn't work well for any of the recipes included, BUT, using the small container and the "flat" blade it is the world's best nutmeg and spice grinder!  And the fresh nutmeg is fantastic.  And no "busted knuckles" either.


----------



## les (Mar 2, 2009)

I bought a small Parmesan cheese grater, but it does for nutmeg just fine.


----------

